# Fml



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

About 4 months ago, i was longboarding with some friends, ate some pavement and hurt my left ankle (I ride regular).
I was hoping for a bad sprain (wishful thinking), got to the ER and was told i had broken not one but a grand total of 4 bones (3 in my ankle, one in my foot).
It could have been worse I suppose. The bones were nice enough to stay in place so the 2 orthopedists I saw agreed that there was no need for surgery. No pins or anything like that. I figured I'd be up and running (literally) in 2-3 months. Yeah, right.
Fast forward to present time, after a splint, cast, aircast, crutches, a cane and lots of PT (Physical Therapy, also known as Pain & Torture), I can now walk unassisted but with a limp. Range of movement is getting better but is nowhere close to what it used to be.
I may get a few days on the snow at the end of the season if I'm lucky, but there's a good chance i'm sitting this one out.

Morale of the story: don't fuck up your ankle(s) kids.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Bummer man, hope it heals faster. That's why I'm soooo protective of my knees and ankles. I got hit by a car 12 years ago and snapped my tibia and fibula in half. It was a compound break so I have a scar about 4" long on my shin and a steel pin that runs up the middle of my tibia. I was in a cast for about 2 month's, walking cast for about a month, just crutches for about another month, walked with a limp for a short time. I did zero PT, pretty much hung out on the couch poppin pain pills, gettin drunk, and playing ps1 for a couple months 

Moral of the story: No matter how much that crazy bitch pisses you off....don't get out of the car...if you do, RUN!!


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> Bummer man, hope it heals faster. That's why I'm soooo protective of my knees and ankles. I got hit by a car 12 years ago and snapped my tibia and fibula in half. It was a compound break so I have a scar about 4" long on my shin and a steel pin that runs up the middle of my tibia. I was in a cast for about 2 month's, walking cast for about a month, just crutches for about another month, walked with a limp for a short time. I did zero PT, pretty much hung out on the couch poppin pain pills, gettin drunk, and playing ps1 for a couple months
> 
> Moral of the story: No matter how much that crazy bitch pisses you off....don't get out of the car...if you do, RUN!!


PT is key if you need to regain range of motion on an articulation.
Probably not necessary in your case but for me it's been huge. And you don't want a nice therapist. You want one that will make you cry for your mommy, otherwise it means he/she isn't doing his/her job.

I should add I was wearing pads (helmet, knee pads and slide gloves) but that didn't do much for me in that case.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

I had a smiliar injury 3 summer's ago. Broke 4 bones in my ankle. I opted for the surgery. 2 plates and pins. Healed in 3 months. No pt. Lots of pain pills and blunts. And I s snowboarding that winter and still going strong with the hardware in there. I get minor aches here and there buts thats it. Also have had my knees drained 3 times.. I just can't stay off the mountain


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

That sucks... leg injuries are the worst but at least your ligaments are ok.


----------



## almostheaven (Sep 30, 2012)

I blew my ACL two falls ago playing soccer and missed an entire season so I know what your going through. The most important thing is dont try to come back to quick and hurt yourself again.


----------

